# Chalenge coin display



## jacknewbury (Feb 21, 2010)

I have had issues with groving a board on an angle. I am fine as long as I go end to end. My issue comes when I dont want to go all the way through the length of my board. Right now I am using my table saw and what is happening is, as I insert my board the base of the cut (my penetration point) is wider than the rest of the groove. Does anyone have a better way for me to manage this. The product that I am making is Challenge coin holders/displays for my military challenge coins.
thanks for all the help in advance.
Jax


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

set the blade angle and lower the blade.
position the piece over the table and blade.
raise the blade the calculated number of turns.
push the piece until your stop point.

repeat as neccesary for additional slots.

Be careful.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Jax,
I just replied to your other post with pictures. The problem with using a table saw is that your entry point will never have a clean start/stop point. The only way that I can think of to do like you are approaching now is with a router to have clean/stop starts. The only thing I don't like about using a router is the fact that the end points will be rounded. To get them square you would have to use a chisel.


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know the size of the board you are cutting slots in, but this might work with smaller boards. The router would probably do the best job, but a table saw would work too.

Cut an angle in a board thicker than the final coin holder. The angle will serve to 'slant' the slots . Place the angled side down on the saw or router table and cut the slots. After you cut the slots to the proper depth, then turn the board on the square edge and rip it on the dashed lines for final thickness. This will eliminate the entry and exit portion of the cuts.

hope this helps.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

One could always make the board longer then when the operation is complete cut the excess off the ends. I do that for planer and molder snipe all the time


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

He said he's not cutting to the end of the display board. He's 'plunge' cutting the slots.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Still, why not run a bread board trim around the board to dress it up.


----------

